
Show HN: We built a Android application for creating typeforms on mobile - diggan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.typeform.antelope
======
diggan
Not sure if I should tell you or not (because we like to surprise people), but
the application is a hybrid application built with React, Redux and Phonegap,
something that most people don't notice because we managed to make it smooth
enough to look like a native application.

This is a project that took around 3 months from idea to publishing on Play
Store. Would love to have HNs feedback on what you like with it and what you
don't like at all! Feel free to throw shit all over us.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask away :)

------
brudgers
Is there a supporting website for the app?

For _me_ the app store page rarely sells me on an application. Maybe it's that
the standardized format makes everything look the same and doesn't really
provide much depth.

~~~
diggan
Yeah, our main product is Typeform (this submission is about Typeform LITE and
we also have a API service called Typeform I/O)

But, it's not really a supporting website, more of a different application for
building more complex forms.

